# Ventrilo/Microphone Problems



## noobd

My old computer worked fine with my dual jack microphone setup. My old cpu had 3 plugs, green for speakers and the other two were for mic and headphones. My new cpu has 6 different plugs and i have no clue where to put my microphone jack. My headset works but my microphone doesnt in ventrilo. Sometimes it flashes the green icon (that your talking) but it isnt consistant. Is there a settings problem? or what.... and what color hole should the mic jack go in? i have pink,orange,blue,black,purple and green...


----------



## Kyna

Generally, the microphone jack is pink, and should have an icon imprinted on it in the shape of a microphone. Your sound card (is it onboard or add on?), in addition to the colored receptors, should have icons ingraved above the receptors indicating what goes where. 

As far as Ventrilo itself, make sure that you have the codecs set correctly and checked to see what sound card it is automatically selecting. Sometimes you must change this yourself. The Ventrilo home page has a really good FAQ/Troubleshooting section, so do visit there if you haven't already done so.


----------



## noobd

yes, my mic jack is pink; i belive my sound card is onboard. 
as for the color receptors, its in the pink one, the only one that has a mic looking icon all the rest have the same icon as the one my headset is plugged into. So im guessing this narrows the problem down to a ventrilo problem? i know there is sometimes direct sound problem, but it never says unable to initialize codec like the faqs on the website.

ps-when i first plugged in the mic a setup wizard like thing came up to test the 'hardware' and it never tested positively for the mic...

but im not really sure what i should do..


----------



## Kyna

Sounds like you've got the mic plugged in correctly; that doesn't eliminate hardware from being the issue though. Here are some other things to consider:

1. Make sure you've got the latest drivers for your motherboard, especially as you state that you are using the onboard sound. What exactly are you running as your operating system and what's in your pc?

2. Assuming you're running Windows, go to Control Panel/Sounds & Audio Devices and select the Voice tab. Check what options you have available in each of the pull down menus under Voice Playback and Recording. Select the Volume button in the Recording section and check what the microphone sound level is set at. Increase it if needed, accept the changes to close the Recording Control panel. Then select the Test Hardware button located in the lower right corner. Test and tinker to see if that fixes the problem. 

3. If you can hear yourself on playback in Windows, then go to the settings section of 
ventrilo (been a bit since I used it - changed games and guilds and now I'm stuck with 
TeamSpeak) and play with the testing section in there for recording and playback.

4. You might also consider asking a mod to move this thread to the hardware section, if none of the above works. There are people in there with far more knowledge than I that may be better able to help you.


----------



## BannerGuy

.... I assume you would have already checked this but I have to ask, so forgive me... Is there a mute switch/button on your headset? I have one on mine, and when I use vent and it's muted, from time to time it still will activate.

There is a testing section in vent that you can change the sensativity and even hear your voice played back as it goes out over the software.

As was previously mentioned, check the system volume settings (make sure all settings/sliders are shown and non are muted or set to '0'). Some of the settings may not matter, but you might as well check... all of them may NOT be displayed, so make sure that you go into options and chage the settings so that all show...

good luck


----------



## noobd

as for #2 the test worked right so maybe i should go try in a vent server to see if it works. if it doesn't its a vent problem.

as for banner guy, is the testing section under Setup >> Voice (Playback and recording (bottom right)) ?


----------



## mphair

i messed with vent a while back and whenever i was having troubles the first thing i would do is just cut vent out of the testing completely. use windows sound recorder "start/run/'sndrec32'"
if you can record sound through there and the playback is your voice, than it is a problem with vent. if you get nothing...then it's the hardware or system software
-mphair


----------



## noobd

i got it to work.

it seemed like the testing made it work, thanks for your help guys.


----------



## thewizzer

My ventrillo has allwas worked fine but yesterday it started to act weird. all of a sudden my friends sayd that my sound was really low and they were getting allot of feedback yet i didnt change any settings what so ever. I tryed reinstalling vent, i made a new profile on vent, i checkt if the wires were connected ok.... I hope someone can help me with this because i dont know were to look anymore.

tnx in advance. wizzer


----------



## SuperSteve

Guys I'm using vent and today for some reason my Mic doesn't work. I went in to Setup, Playback (output), Advanced and made sure I checked the boxes that say "1 Microphone Boost". I've already made sure I have my devices selected in the dropdown boxes for all of the tabs (Voice, Binds and Speech). My friends told me they can hear themselves speaking when I have my hotkey pressed(When I try speaking they cant hear me but they can hear themselves in the background. That's when I tried using Windows Sound Recorder and got the same results. A friend of mine was speaking when I tried recording and HE came out in the recording (couldnt hear my voice though). It has worked fine before but today for no reason, Vent is acting funny. Tried restarting and it didn't work either. I don't know what to do. It worked fine all day today, but tonight for some reason it stopped working.

Please help.


----------

